# 200+ pound braided line please help



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 17, 2014)

I am looking for about 10+ feet of braided line to replace the line on my crossbow winch. As you can see from my pic I am in a wheel chair and had to start useing a crossbow this year to bow hunt with. The bow I have is a horton and they have gone out of buisness and the actual line for the winch is very hard to locate and will take quit sometime to get here. If someone has some I will be more than willing to pay for a length of it but I just can not afford to buy a 200$ spool. If you can help or know someone that can please feel free to call or text me. Thanks

Christopher King
404 640 0703


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 17, 2014)

I can send you a piece of 200 or a piece of 600lb gator cord that will be the same diameter ,  pm me your address


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2014)

joey1919 said:


> I can send you a piece of 200 or a piece of 600lb gator cord that will be the same diameter ,  pm me your address



very nice of you.....


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks joey!!


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 17, 2014)

No problem brother!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 17, 2014)

nickel back said:


> very nice of you.....



Yep... Couldn't agree with you more


----------



## T-Boy (Nov 16, 2014)

joey1919 said:


> I can send you a piece of 200 or a piece of 600lb gator cord that will be the same diameter ,  pm me your address



Good man Joey !!!


----------

